# Cypripedium lichiangense



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is a species that remains rare in cultivation, particularly as a seed grown plant. This specimen is being grown by a friend in Holland, and the photos are his. I was very impressed to see he was growing it so well since species in the section _Trigonopedia_ (AKA the spotted leaf Cyps) are notoriously difficult to keep alive. The plant is a small thing, standing just a few inches tall. The spotting of the leaves is normal for the species, not a disease condition.












It is a seedling that he bought from a Belgian nursery specializing in Cyps. He is growing it in mixture of peat based potting soil, perlite, and sand. He grows it on a terrace such that it is mostly out of the rain. When watering he is sure not to wet the leaves since this can initiate rots easily. In winter it is put in a shed and kept just moist.

Given the difficultly of growing these spotted leaf species, they probably will remain uncommon in cultivation. Their seedlings have much higher mortality rates than other Cyps such as _C. kentuckiense_ and _C. reginae,_ but once they get older I'm told that seed grown plants are much easier to maintain that wild collected material. If this process keeps up one can imagine (and hope!) that stronger lines of plants will be developed and these will become more common in cultivation.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 22, 2009)

These species are unusual, yet mysteriously beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 22, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 22, 2009)

I love those leaves.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2009)

I love it, both the flower and the plant. The petals look like they are clapping: Yay! I'm blooming!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

I thnk this one was in one of the latest AOS magazines, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 22, 2009)

It's very pretty!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> These species are unusual, yet mysteriously beautiful. Thanks for sharing!



Yeap!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Super fine flower/plant!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2009)

very nice


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 28, 2009)

Excellent !!


----------



## Elena (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, that's one unusual plant, I like lot!


----------

